# HiVi RT8-II transducer



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

OK so I got a set of HIVI RT8II’s So far I have limited use with them. I put them with some test mids the SEAS 4 ohms. The only parts I had for crossovers was a 3.3 UF cap which gave me a very high slope. But from what I can tell it sounds good and snappy. The highs are tight and crisp. I will post more in a couple of weeks when I can get the appropriate setup going. 
They look great. I am pleased with that aspect. I hope they can perform to meet the good looks.
They are on the large side.

I will post more soon!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

8675309 said:


> OK so I got a set of HIVI RT8II’s So far I have limited use with them. I put them with some test mids the SEAS 4 ohms. The only parts I had for crossovers was a 3.3 UF cap which gave me a very high slope. But from what I can tell it sounds good and snappy. The highs are tight and crisp. I will post more in a couple of weeks when I can get the appropriate setup going.
> They look great. I am pleased with that aspect. I hope they can perform to meet the good looks.
> They are on the large side.
> 
> I will post more soon!


Do you have to ventilate the back of the driver?


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

No, you don't.

I can vouch for them. They sound very open and airy for the price (and that's not because I'm selling them either  )


----------

